# 3 verschiedene Netzwerke vebinden



## donbaer (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Hier meine Problemstellung

Ich habe 4 FritzBoxen (2xFB7270, 1xFB7170 und 1xFB7390).
So jetzt zu meine Aufbau:

FritzBox 7390 (A) steht in einem entfernt gelegenen Büro und hat die IP XX.XXX.116.1 und ist als Router eingerichtet.
FritzBox 7270 (B) steht zu hause und hat die IP 192.168.34.1 und ist als Router eingerichtet
FritzBox 7270 (C) steht zu hause und hat die IP 192.168.34.2 und ist als Router eingerichtet.
FritzBox 7170 (D) steht zu hause im Keller und hat die IP 192.168.34.4 und ist über LAN1 an FB (B) angeschlossen.

FritzBox (B) und FritzBox (C) sind über LAN 3 miteinanderverbunden.
Zur Zeit ist FritzBox (B) und FritzBox (A) per VPN verbunden.

So jetzt mein Problem:
Im Moment ist es mir nicht möglich über den PC der an FritzBox (C) angeschlossen ist auf die FritzBox (A) zuzugreifen.

Die FritzBoxen B, C und D sind die IP-Adressen änderbar. Nur die FritzBox A darf die IP nicht geändert werden.

Wie kann ich jetzt eine saubere Lösung hinbekommen, damit alle FritzBoxen miteinander kommunizieren?


----------



## erik s. (17. Juni 2013)

Hi,

versuchst du, FB A über ihre LAN-Adresse zu erreichen (was bei deiner VPN-Erwähnung Sinn machen würde) oder über ihre öffentliche IP? Was für eine LAN-IP hat denn FB A? Liegt sie im selben Subnetz, also hast du TUN oder TAP beim VPN-Tunnel genutzt und das auch entsprechend ihrer Bestimmung richtig eingerichtet?

Kannst du (an FB B angeschlossen) auf FB A zugreifen? Wie sieht es von FB D aus?

Als ersten Tipp würde ich sagen, trage in C und D statische Routen über B (192.168.34.1) zu A ein. Vielleicht bringt's das schon.


Gruß


----------



## donbaer (18. Juni 2013)

Hi Erik,
Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Also alle Fritzboxen fungieren als eigenständige Router ausser die FB 7170 (D).
Die FB 7270 (C und B) sind per Lan-Kabel verbunden. Die eine ist 192.168.34.1 und die andere ist 192.168.34.2 Subnetz ist bei allen FB's 255.255.255.0. Die Fritzbox 7390 ist in einem 60 km entfernten Büro. Sie hat die IP. 10.215.116.1. Für die FB A,B und C gibt es je einen Dyn-Account. Sie sind mit Hilfe des VPN-Programs von AVM getunnelt.
Ich kann zwar jetzt von überall auf die FB schauen und aggieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das so in Ordnung ist.


----------



## erik s. (19. Juni 2013)

MIt "als Router eingerichtet" meinst du wahrscheinlich, dass B und C jeweils eine eigene Internetverbindung haben. D hat keine eigene Verbindung und muss entsprechend als LAN-Client eingerichtet werden. Als Default-Gateway sollte dabei die lokale Adresse von B dienen.

B und C sind auch miteinander verbunden und haben jeweils auch noch einen eigenen VPN-Tunnel zu A. Da 10.215.116.1 eine private Adresse ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das die innere IP-Adresse des Tunnelendes bei A ist. Im Prinzip ist diese Anschaltung nicht verkehrt, hast damit eine Redundanz geschaffen. Falls also mal eine Leitung ausfällt, gibt's ja noch die andere zu A. Wenn du das nicht willst, reicht auch ein VPN-Tunnel zwischen B und A. Du müsstest dann nur noch entsprechend in C eine statische Route zum Netz 10.215.116.0/24 (bzw. Netzmaske entsprechend anpassen) über B (also 192.168.34.1) und ggf. noch weitere für das sich dahinter verbergende LAN eintragen.


----------

